# Women: Were you a Girly-girl, Tomboy or inbetween when you were growing up?



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Make no sens depend of your love and the values , respect aducation. I don't like too girly girl because they are too easy pick up and too tomboy becase they are too boyish to be attracted too. I think that depend of the social connection , love and understanding , make in the other , what we want is not long terme valuable i think.
I think have somebody ready to have honor and be brave for you is more important than Feminine or Masculine. 
And depend about your energy , some men need to be masculine but they are girly so that hard forthem ,also a girl with masculine want to be proud of his men but don't want to be too much dominate
So for me classic middle classic girl with normal smart logic vision was better


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Always a girly girl if I could help it. Unfortunately my mother bought us a lot of what she considered unisex clothes but what were actually boy clothes, so that me and my brother could both use them... For that reason I loathed the color blue for years.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> A sort of in between goth chick who was a fan of japanese culture.


Were you fat and cringe?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Make no sens depend of your love and the values , respect aducation. I don't like too girly girl because they are too easy pick up and too tomboy becase they are too boyish to be attracted too. I think that depend of the social connection , love and understanding , make in the other , what we want is not long terme valuable i think.
> I think have somebody ready to have honor and be brave for you is more important than Feminine or Masculine.
> And depend about your energy , some men need to be masculine but they are girly so that hard forthem ,also a girl with masculine want to be proud of his men but don't want to be too much dominate
> So for me classic middle classic girl with normal smart logic vision was better


The post asked women what they were like growing up as a teenager - not what you think deem as the perfect partner for your tastes 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

TeamPB said:


> Were you fat and cringe?


XD No, why?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> XD No, why?


sorry, sorry, just some stupid weeb stereotypes, I couldn't help it... :laughing:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Both. Nothing to do with my sexuality or anything like that. I only does things that's convenient..


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> The post asked women what they were like growing up as a teenager - not what you think deem as the perfect partner for your tastes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh Shit XD

I read TeamPB comment speak about his taste of girl so i triggered , a little chaos in this thread


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

I wonder if there's any correlation with upbringing or personality type.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Strongly both - was always sporty/outdoorsy and prided myself on my strength and competence, loved my mini electric Jeep I'd ride around the yard in, Dad would let me shift when we went out in his car, prefer to do yard work over kitchen work - but I also loved girly "lotions and potions", body spray/perfume, dresses, jewelry, playing with dolls, and so on. I didn't/don't feel "in between" as much as relating strongly to both gender roles. As an adult I relate sexually much more to being a female but I still feel both strongly feminine and masculine in behavior. I confided to a friend that I forgot my anniversary this year and he laughed and told me he loves how I'm "the guy". Anyway I've noticed all of this but it doesn't bother me except when people pressure me to be a certain way (usually more girly).


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

In-between. 

Despite having no "girly" interests, I wasn't masculine or bold enough to be classed as a "tomboy," either. I'm basically the same nowadays, just pay a little more attention to my appearance than I used to. Which... isn't saying much, tbh.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

In between. I was raised in a fairly traditional family, you know the sort that forces their children to eat animals "for their health," buys slips and church dresses for girls, and sends their sons to die or go mad in the military...But in his old age, my grandfather developed an interesting guilt, I think, about the helpless way my mother turned out. I swear to god my mother wasn't an adult until she was fifty. SO...he pushed me to do well in math even when I didn't like it, he taught me to mow the lawn and bought me a miniature tool box and a pretty nice microscope. My grandfather was about women in STEM before it was even a thing (but don't get too excited he still hated gay people, was a covert racist, and slut shamed me in high school while I was still a virgin). 

So it had an interesting effect on my personality to say the least. I learned to validate through my appearance and sexuality, but was equipped with a toughness and respect for intellectual pursuits that my mother never had. 

In middle school I was probably peak tomboy, right before puberty. Short hair, lived on my bike, horror movie fanatic, couldn't get me out of the pool in the summer, had male friends. By tenth grade I never left the house without make up on, though.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a masculine temperament 
And a mediocre feminine demeanor 

I am not like butch or anything and gruff
But certainly not prissy and femmy

I think I come off somewhat androgynous 
I know a lot of people at work try to fish to see if I am a lipstick lesbian :laughing:
I find this amusing as hell

I can clean up very nice and look pristine and feminine 
But never in a soft frilly way

But I also prefer to be very functional semi comfy in day to day life. I wear like half and half.
What I mean is I like polo shirts for work because they are neutral and semi casual which is perfect for me if I am in a meeting or on the ground. But I usually pair it with feminine modern pant cut. 

I know that I have a mushy soft vulnerable feminine side which can get exposed at times. If I am sad/hurt I look very feminine. Been told by a few men I look very ‘pretty’ in my sleep and they all commented how when I am a sleep I almost seem like a girl :laughing:


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i was what i'd consider a girly girl, but the kids my age in my neighborhood were all boys. so i played with boys mostly during the ages of between about 4-8. keep away (i was always in the middle), kickball, t-ball, stuff like that. there were a couple girls my age now that i'm thinking about it but they didnt seem to like me much. my best friend was my sister who was a major tomboy, but i was definitely into girls things. stuffed animals, hair and makeup, playing house... dolls always have kind of freaked me out though but i've played with my fair share of barbies over at friends houses. was never into cars or playing soldier or guns or anything like that. 8-12 more girly stuff and more girl friends. 12- 18 mixed company, still a girly girl. won't touch worms, stuff like that...


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess I was in-between, but leaning towards tomboy.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm a girly tomboy 

i was never into hair and makeup because i was far to busy playing in the garden and finding all the little things that live there. but i still love to dress like a woman and have a wide range of clothing all suited for different places and occasions


----------

